# Hornkraut wuchert



## naturteichtante (5. Aug. 2008)

hallo forengemeinde,

es ist unglaublich. habe letztes jahr einen stiel __ hornkraut aus dem ausverkauf in den teich geschmissen und dieses jahr schon einen knapp 2 m großen teppich im teich. da zeug hat sich an einem bestimmten platz um die seerosen (im schatten) und das entenhaus genudelt und ne kleine insel gebildet. das ist echt der hammer wie sich das zeug aus einem stiel ausgebreitet hat.

habe ja vorher im net geschaut, ob da gut für den teich ist und so. da stand auch schnell wachsend. aber so schnell? habe es gekauft, weil sich da wohl auch gerne die fischbrut drin tummelt und es ein sauerstoffspender sein soll. 

da tummelt sich auch tatsächlich was kleineres drin -wahrscheinlich die __ moderlieschen oder babykarpfen. da kam was kleines kurz hochgeschossen hat sich was geschnappt und ist sofort wieder abgetaucht. 

wächst das zeug nur an bestimmten stellen oder ist der teich bald zugewuchert, wenn man das zeug nicht abfischt? 

lg tante


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Hei, freu Dich doch  das Zeug besteht aus überschüssigen Nährstoffen und produziert auchnoch Sauerstoff  Vor dem Winter würd ich aber einen Teil abfischen, weil es die Nährstoffe wieder freisetzt, wenn es vergammelt. Im Winter bleiben ja nur die Triebspitzen erhalten, der Rest löst sich auf. 
Kannst auch jetzschon das Hornkraut langsam rauziehen, damit die Fische flüchten können und die schönen Spitzen wieder reinschmeißen, soviele wie du meinst das gut sind  und im Herbst nochmal...
Das Hornkraut sinkt im Winter auf den Grund und kommt erst wieder Hoch, wenn das Wassr wieder warm wird und es richtig anfängt zu assimilieren. Da kann man die Luftbläschen in der Pflanze sehen. Trotzdem produziert es auch unter Eis noch sauerstoff, aber halt viel langsamer als im warmen Wasser. Dazu darf es aber nicht dunkel sein zb. unter einer dicken Schneeschicht. Deshalb kann man ein bisschen den Schnee abkehren...
Sieh es bitte nicht als Unkraut sondern als Heinzelmännchen 
VG Monika


----------



## Jam (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Hallo,

freute mich bis gerade  ;-)  auch noch über mein vermehrungsfreudiges Hornkraut. 

Was ich als Teichneuling allerdings nicht wusste, ist, dass nur die Triebspitzen des Hornkrauts den Winter überleben.

Beim Algen-Abfischen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass manchmal ein Teil der hintere Teil mancher Hornkraut-Halme braun und bröselig sind, während die neueren Spitzen grün und fest sind.

Muss ich jetzt echt vorm Winter mein ganzes Hornkraut durchforsten???  
Oh weh - seit wir den Teich haben, habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nur noch daran arbeite - Bügelwäsche, Saugen, Putzen - alles bleibt liegen wegen Arbeiten rund um den Teich ...

Gruß
Jam


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Hi,

hol dir doch mal ein paar fischies die das wechfressen (__ graskarpfen)

allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dies nur abfressen oder tatsächlich stückweise wechfressen und verdauen

hab das hier grad gelesen:



> Anfangs ernähren sich die Jungfische von Kleintieren, ab einer Länge von sechs bis zehn Zentimeter gehen sie zu pflanzlicher Nahrung über, wobei sich ihr Darmkanal um das zwei- bis 2,5-fache der Körpergröße verlängert.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graskarpfen

und dann noch hier zum __ Hornblatt (oder hast du ne __ wasserpest pflanze ?)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornblatt



> In der Regel vollzieht sich die Ausbreitung der Pflanze jedoch vegetativ, indem die brüchigen Sprosse im Frühjahr zerfallen. Aus jedem Bruchstück wächst ein neues Individuum heran. Außerdem werden im Herbst stärkereiche Winterknospen (Turionen) gebildet, die sich ablösen und auf den Grund sinken. Aus ihnen entstehen im Frühjahr ebenfalls neue Pflanzen.



und was machst du nun ?


----------



## Jam (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

  

Erst mal hoffen, dass noch weitere Erfahrungen hier zusammen kommen.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Trautchen (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*



			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> Oh weh - seit wir den Teich haben, habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nur noch daran arbeite - Bügelwäsche, Saugen, Putzen - alles bleibt liegen wegen Arbeiten rund um den Teich ...



Hallo Jam, wem sagst Du das...  aber das heben wir uns für den Winter auf.
Im Sommer sind wir sowieso nur draußen, da kann man auf´s Putzen auch mal verzichten...bei mir gibts auch keine gebügelte Wäsche mehr


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Servus

@ Ralf: das war keine gute Idee mit dem __ Graskarpfen  

@ Jam & Anke: Immer am Teich sein ist schön  aber immer gleich alles rausholen  , seht die Sache doch ein bisschen gelassener.

Ist schon richtig, wenn ich alles drin lasse, kommen die Algen, aber wenn das so ausartet das für nix anderes mehr Zeit bleibt  .

Also bei meinem Ex-Teich habe ich 15 - 20 Minuten täglich bei einer Fläche von ca. 300m² aufgewendet, war aber ein Schwimm-Naturteich, mit Algen und, und .....

Also immer schön gelassen bleiben und geniessen statt arbeiten.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Also immer schön gelassen bleiben und geniessen statt arbeiten.




...eben Helmut, bei der Hausarbeit bleibe ich ganz gelassen und geniesse stattdessen lieber meinen Teich... sag ich doch...


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Servus Anke

Der war gut


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

schade helmut, ich dachte da es ja an jeder ecke nen __ graskarpfen gibbet wird es schon nicht so falsch sein - du meinst sicher weil er auch noch die anderen pflanzen anknabbert und den schlamm aufwühlt oder ?


PS: bügelt doch einfach mal direkt am teich


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hornkraut wuchert*

 Anke!



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Im Sommer sind wir sowieso nur draußen, da kann man auf´s Putzen auch mal verzichten...bei mir gibts auch keine gebügelte Wäsche mehr



Das mußt Du mal meiner Frau erzählen.

Wenn ich nicht Putze und Bügle bekomme ich aber die:rotekarte !

 Hausmänner sind schon arm dran.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

...na wer weiß was Du verbrochen hast Volker...


----------



## naturteichtante (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

wow. so viele kommentare zum thema hornkraut  

um das zeug abzufischen und nur die triebe wieder reinzuschmeißen muß das boot ins wasser. es ist zwar in ufernähe, aber vom ufer aus nicht mehr erreichbar. der teich hat bestimmt 70 qm wasseroberfläche :? 

muß man das denn überhaupt machen bei so einer teichgröße? es ist ja ein biotop und in natürlichen gewässern macht das ja auch keiner. gegen die __ wasserlinsen hat man ja auch nen kampf gegen windmühlen. die kluster in ufernähe fische ich ab, aber der rest ist im herbst ein kampf gegen windmühlen. 

letztes war ja sehr regenreich und es war ein hoher wasserstand. da ist das zeug über den überlauf abgegangen, wenn man den hahn aufgedreht hat. dieses jahr ist der wasserstand niedrig. 

lach, nen albinograskarpfen hatte ich letztes jahr drin. der hat die kleinen katastrophen am teich mit hochwasser nicht überlebt letztes jahr. platz hätte er wohl und grünes zum satt futtern z.b. wasserlinsen. ob der das dann letztendlich futtert ist ja auch so ne sache. der kam mit vorliebe auch zur stickfütterung als kleiner bursche. 

ja ja, zur stickfütterung kommen nur die großen karpfen ans ufer und die kleinen sausen nur kurz hoch und verkrümeln sich wieder ...

lg
tante


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*

Hei, ja einfach1x  2/3 rausnehmen im Herbst und den Rest drinlassen. Diese Ernte find ich wichtig, weil auch in einem großen Teich irgendwann der Schlamm zu dick wird und mühsam entfernt werden muß... Für meinen Teil finde ich es entspannend meinen Teich aufzuräumen (bei mir bügelt der Trockner ). Der ist allerdings nicht so groß  Letztes Jahr hab ich stundenlang dicke Fadenalgen aufgewickelt wie Spagetti. Dabei sind mir die __ Libellen um die Ohren gesaust und die __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge sind um die Algen geschwommen und haben sich gefreut, das Kleinlebewesen an die sie sonst nicht rankamen frei wurden... Das fällt dieses Jahr aus, weil ich keine Algen mehr hab 
Bei Bekannten gehen zb. die Kinder mit der Luftmatratze im August /September in den Teich und schneiden die gelben Blätter der Seerosen ab und ziehen das überschüssige Hornkraut raus. Dazu haben sie noch so ein Babyschlauchboot, das werfen sie das Zeug rein und ziehen es an Land. Das macht denen unheimlich Spaß  Und er Papa steht am Rand und dirigiert die Kids...

VG Monika


----------



## flohkrebs (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hornkraut wuchert*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> muß man das denn überhaupt machen bei so einer teichgröße? es ist ja ein biotop und in natürlichen gewässern macht das ja auch keiner. gegen die __ wasserlinsen hat man ja auch nen kampf gegen windmühlen. die kluster in ufernähe fische ich ab, aber der rest ist im herbst ein kampf gegen windmühlen.
> 
> l



hallo!
jein....
Wir haben großteils aufgehört, die Algen etc. abzufischen....
Und da sind jetzt jede Menge Wasserinsekten drin: 
Bachflohkrebse, Wasserasseln, __ Taumelkäfer, __ Schnecken... fressen Algen
Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer, Wasserskorpione... fressen die __ Algenfresser
- und unsere Forellen haben nie mehr Hunger  
die fressen vor allem Libellenlarvenn und Bachflohkrebse  

Natürlich musst du aufpassen, dass nicht zu viel zu Boden fallt und verrottet, sonst verlandet dein Teich irgendwann  - deshalb meine Antwort "jein", ein echtes "nein" wäre zu optimistisch 
liebe Grüße!


----------

